# smooth "ding" in new enameled CI staub grrr



## chiffonodd (Jun 24, 2015)

Actually just found a ding in a new enameled CI staub that I so proudly posted about in another thread a moment ago. Looks like the ding (possibly from bubblying? does that occur in cast iron?) is in the underlying iron and that it was covered smoothly by the enamel. No actual chipping. Is this worth an exchange over?

Here are a few different views to give an idea of scale:


















Hrrrmm. :dazed:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't think you have to worry about it for several reasons. Some of my Staub and seasoned Lodge had similar inclusions.

The Lodge got that factory crap stripped in the lye tank and was seasoned over, never gave me a problem thus far except you want to make sure extra oil doesn't collect when seasoning.

I spoke with Zwilling (parent company of Staub) regarding my pieces that had something similar. It's basically an individuality of the iron from casting (can you also see where they sanded/cut around the rim and handles thru the enamel?), yours definitely looks seasoned over so should not be a problem. They also guarantee for life so if there is ever an issue as a result of a "defect" they should replace


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 24, 2015)

Here is a pic I sent to Zwilling regarding mine, this is on a medium sized Dutch oven 




As with you, I'd also like to see what other members say


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 24, 2015)

don't worry about it. a little grit in the sand casting. not important


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 24, 2015)

agree with Son. hard to not have a couple imperfections w/ an iron casting. We have a dozen or more cast iron pots and pans and all have at least one small void, bump, etc.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 25, 2015)

Cosmetic only, and barely even that.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 25, 2015)

tjangula said:


> yours definitely looks seasoned over so should not be a problem.



It's not "seasoned over." The interior surface is coated in clear enamel.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 25, 2015)

Sounds good, thanks everyone. Time for some next level grilled cheese haha

And burgers. And fish. And steak . . . :hungry3:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 25, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> It's not "seasoned over." The interior surface is coated in clear enamel.



Yes that's right, getting my CI mixed up


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 25, 2015)

LOL, talk about being anal. :bigeek:


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 25, 2015)

99Limited said:


> LOL, talk about being anal. :bigeek:



I am very "detail oriented" :whistling:


----------



## Hattorichop (Jun 25, 2015)

Chiffonodd, did you get the press top with the grill pan?
I press everything, the guys at work are always jealous of my lunches.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 25, 2015)

Hattorichop said:


> Chiffonodd, did you get the press top with the grill pan?
> I press everything, the guys at work are always jealous of my lunches.



I didn't but perhaps it should be on the list :biggrin:


----------

